
The Futhark Debugger - Athas
https://futhark-lang.org/blog/2018-09-16-the-futhark-debugger.html
======
archgoon
Anyone here have experience using Futhark, either for fun or in a professional
environment?

What was the project? What were the alternative technologies in this space?

~~~
benecollyridam
I am currently using it for a university course. It is a simple language to
learn. The most troublesome part is to install the right drivers on Linux. It
can provide significant speedups and is simple to use with other languages.

For an alternative you could look into Accelerate for Haskell:
[http://hackage.haskell.org/package/accelerate](http://hackage.haskell.org/package/accelerate)

------
RodgerTheGreat
trace() and break() seem like a good approach for getting acceptable debugging
with a minimal impact on the design of the language. Indeed, I've often
written something equivalent to trace() to help me debug functional programs.

